# Is your lawn starting to green???



## Suaverc118

Look at this pretty looking green things starting to sprout! My plans are to level the front yard some this year, and mow closer to 1.5" with my rotary. With seeing the little green beginning to start, what should I start doing now?


----------



## Ware

Suaverc118 said:


> Look at this pretty looking green things starting to sprout! My plans are to level the front yard some this year, and mow closer to 1.5" with my rotary. With seeing the little green beginning to start, what should I start doing now?


Still expecting lows in the 20's for at least another week, so it could be awhile here.

I forget where in Texas you are, but once you are past the point of worrying about another freeze you could start thinking about scalping.


----------



## Suaverc118

In Austin. We are done with freezing. Pretty much high in the 60's and 70's and lows in mid 30's and 40's. 
When I scalp, is that the time I level or let it green up more first?


----------



## Ware

Suaverc118 said:


> When I scalp, is that the time I level or let it green up more first?


I would wait until the lawn really starts to take off - which will help prevent erosion from spring rains.


----------



## Suaverc118

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I scalp, is that the time I level or let it green up more first?
> 
> 
> 
> I would wait until the lawn really starts to take off - which will help prevent erosion from spring rains.
Click to expand...

Ill put out a pre e this week. 
When should I start fertilizing and what's a good N-P-K ratio?


----------



## Ware

Suaverc118 said:


> Ill put out a pre e this week.
> When should I start fertilizing and what's a good N-P-K ratio?


The answer is _it depends_. If you haven't already, I would read up on what MQ has to say about fertilizing bermuda in the new testament - then come back with any specific questions you have.


----------



## Suaverc118

Oh what a beauty that is. Thanks Ware


----------



## Mightyquinn

I don't have a whole lot of green right not in the lawn since we keep having all these cold snaps with low's in the 20's but the forecast is starting to look better as we have high's in the 50's and 60's for the next 7-10 days. I'm really itching to get out and get this season started.


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> I don't have a whole lot of green right not in the lawn since we keep having all these cold snaps with low's in the 20's but the forecast is starting to look better as we have high's in the 50's and 60's for the next 7-10 days. I'm really itching to get out and get this season started.


+1


----------



## Suaverc118

Mightyquinn said:


> I don't have a whole lot of green right not in the lawn since we keep having all these cold snaps with low's in the 20's but the forecast is starting to look better as we have high's in the 50's and 60's for the next 7-10 days. I'm really itching to get out and get this season started.


Me too!


----------



## Still learnin

Jealous. It's been so cold here that my fescue is brown and the encroaching Bermuda looks like it'll sleep a lot longer.


----------



## Killbuzz

I've slowly been scalping my front over the past few weeks. Lots of green already poking through. Gotta love South Texas Winters but you also gotta hate South Texas Summers.


----------



## J_nick

Nothing here yet. It got down in the single digits this morning. I'm hoping for a warm March.


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> ...I'm hoping for a warm March.


No joke. The low was -7.5°C here this morning.


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm hoping for a warm March.
> 
> 
> 
> No joke. The low was -7.5°C here this morning.
Click to expand...

Haha well if we are using Celsius I was in the double digits just on the wrong side of 0. It was -12.4°C (9.7°F)


----------



## Suaverc118

About to get some rain and haven't purchased my 5lb Prodiamine. Can I still apply it? If I order it it will be in by Thursday.


----------



## Suaverc118

Temps this week.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Suaverc118 said:


> About to get some rain and haven't purchased my 5lb Prodiamine. Can I still apply it? If I order it it will be in by Thursday.


I think you have plenty of time, if you are really worried about it, you can take a meat thermometer and stick it in the ground to see what the temp is.


----------



## Suaverc118

Mightyquinn said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About to get some rain and haven't purchased my 5lb Prodiamine. Can I still apply it? If I order it it will be in by Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have plenty of time, if you are really worried about it, you can take a meat thermometer and stick it in the ground to see what the temp is.
Click to expand...

So you're saying I can wait until the rain stops to spray it correct?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Suaverc118 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About to get some rain and haven't purchased my 5lb Prodiamine. Can I still apply it? If I order it it will be in by Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have plenty of time, if you are really worried about it, you can take a meat thermometer and stick it in the ground to see what the temp is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying I can wait until the rain stops to spray it correct?
Click to expand...

Yes, or if you wish you could spray it while it is raining too :lol:


----------



## William

Nothing green but weeds. Odd ones at that . . looks almost like clover bunches. Still doing the hand pull thing.


----------



## Suaverc118

Found these goodies at Ewing, thanks to @Ware , but wanted advice on these choices. If I went with Prodiamine I would order it online and wait the 1-2 weeks. The granular fertilizer with Dithiopyr is supposed to be 1 application for the whole year. Anything from you amazing guys would be appreciated

Ok, my photos are not being added for some reason.
1) Prodiamine $85.00
2)Howard Johnson's with .172% Dithiopyr $23.00
3)Dithiopyr 40WSB $85.00


----------



## raldridge2315

Prodiamine from Solutions Pest and Lawn $60.99 and it ships free. You will get it in a day or two. They have a warehouse in Texas. https://www.solutionsstores.com/prodiamine-65-wdg-barricade-herbicide


----------



## Mightyquinn

I just checked my soil temp @ 4 inches and it's at 55°F. It got up to 70° today and is suppose to be 74° tomorrow. The 10 day forecast has us in the 60's for all but one day. Looks like I may be starting my scalping here reel soon!!!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Unfortunately, most of the green on my lawn is from the poa that has grown since I didn't put a PreM down last fall. Temps here are in the high 70's and I just looked at a soil temp monitor from the extension agency of UGA, and soil temps according to them are in the upper 50's... which means I hope I didn't miss my window to put down the prodiamine. Going to be upset if I did. Supposed to rain today, and then be dry the rest of the week, which means I'll have to water it in.


----------



## Movingshrub

Colonel K0rn said:


> Unfortunately, most of the green on my lawn is from the poa that has grown since I didn't put a PreM down last fall. Temps here are in the high 70's and I just looked at a soil temp monitor from the extension agency of UGA, and soil temps according to them are in the upper 50's... which means I hope I didn't miss my window to put down the prodiamine. Going to be upset if I did. Supposed to rain today, and then be dry the rest of the week, which means I'll have to water it in.


Why did you opt to pass on the fall pre-em?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Movingshrub said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, most of the green on my lawn is from the poa that has grown since I didn't put a PreM down last fall. Temps here are in the high 70's and I just looked at a soil temp monitor from the extension agency of UGA, and soil temps according to them are in the upper 50's... which means I hope I didn't miss my window to put down the prodiamine. Going to be upset if I did. Supposed to rain today, and then be dry the rest of the week, which means I'll have to water it in.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you opt to pass on the fall pre-em?
Click to expand...

I wanted to get as much spread as I could with the new renovation as long as I could, I wanted to let the grass grow as long as it could, which was up until the end of the 1st week of November. By that time, the winter weed would have already germinated, and it was too late to do anything at that time. I knew going into the renovation that it was going to be at least 2-3 years before I got to where the turf would outcompete any weeds that might stand a chance that weren't going to be negated by the applications of PostM and PreM treatments.


----------



## Movingshrub

@Colonel K0rn

Got it. So was your plan just to accept all the winter weeds, pre-em for the spring, post-em for anything over the summer, and then no pre-em for next winter as well?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Movingshrub said:


> Got it. So was your plan just to accept all the winter weeds, pre-em for the spring, post-em for anything over the summer, and then no pre-em for next winter as well?


Hell no, I'm not a sadist! I hated looking over at my neighbor's yards that were dormant carpet grass, and they were weed-free, while I had the green yard from weeds. I think what I am leaning toward doing is waiting another year before overseeding with PRG, but I do have to say, it was nice to take a month or two off from mowing.


----------



## Movingshrub

@Colonel K0rn so how are you planning to control what germinated in the fall? Just accept it for this year and wait for them to die off when it warms up?


----------



## William

Anybody in NC starting to see green? I have green clumps of "grass" in my yard, but Bermuda seems to be greening up as well.


----------



## Mightyquinn

William said:


> Anybody in NC starting to see green? I have green clumps of "grass" in my yard, but Bermuda seems to be greening up as well.


Yes, I have green sprouts all over the lawn and just started my scalp today. Plan on verticutting next weekend and finishing the scalp.


----------



## Topcat

My lawn is greening up way too fast. I hit it with Blindside, and Prodiamine last week to kill off the winter broadleaf weeds and get that first application of prodiamine down. most of the weeds were dead or on the way out in the front as of this morning. I raked the leaves and some of the dead grass today and bagged it up. Then I edged the lawn... something about a fresh edge on a lawn that makes it look "neat". I was going to scalp today, but decided to hold off another week to give the blindside more time to work. I think I will go with one more application of weed killer for the back yard mid week - this time I will use celsius. There are some weeds in the back yard that seem to have not been hurt by the blindside at all.


----------



## Movingshrub

This count as a yes, right?


----------



## J_nick

It's more than I have Shrub. Chances of snow mid week isn't going to help anything.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Movingshrub said:


> This count as a yes, right?


YES  That's what I have in my lawn all over the place


----------



## Movingshrub

Mightyquinn said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> This count as a yes, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES  That's what I have in my lawn all over the place
Click to expand...

The green bits keep faking me out. At first
I though, "f! Poa!?" but upon closer inspection I realized it was bits of green Bermuda grass. I have tiftuf, which is supposed to green up earlier than tif419, so I'll be looking to see how it does versus the few well maintained tif419 yards in my neighborhood.


----------



## Cory

Starting to get some green in the front

And some in the back but it's mostly weeds 😑


----------



## Killbuzz




----------



## Suaverc118

I scalped my yard at the lowest level (first notch) which is 1.25" I believe, and I honestly feel this year I may be able to maintain it at that height.
So did I scalp it or do y'all have any pointers? I'll probably fertilizer in the next couple of weeks since I'm greening up.


----------



## ajmikola

I got bupkus so far. Put down pre-m and now just waiting.
On a side note a TON of weeds have popped up. Not sure if i missed my preM window or i didnt put it down correctly in the fall.


----------



## nickmg

My front is really starting to green. Kinda crazy for Feb.


----------



## fp_911

Trees are starting to bud here but no sign of my grass greening yet. Honestly I'm not ready so it can take its time!


----------



## Tellycoleman

Very little im so happy!!! MY BABY MY BABY!!!


----------



## Movingshrub

ajmikola said:


> I got bupkus so far. Put down pre-m and now just waiting.
> On a side note a TON of weeds have popped up. Not sure if i missed my preM window or i didnt put it down correctly in the fall.


What weeds are you having show up and what type of pre-em did you apply in the fall? 
You and I are in the same city and most likely the same weather. I've only seen clover show up and that was in areas where I couldn't easily spray last year, and then wild garlic and wild onion which is a whole different matter.


----------



## Adrian82

Did a scalping over the weekend. East of Atlanta. Maybe 10%-15% green.


----------



## SCGrassMan

It's thinking about it... a few sprigs of green here and there
I am also in the process of obtaining a reel mower


----------



## Movingshrub

For Huntsville, AL
Soil temps at 2"
2-21 64F
2-20 61F
2-19 58F
2-18 51F
2-17 50F
2-16 56F
2-15 58F
2-14 53F

I'm pretty sure Monday broke the previous record temp and we're expected to continue to break record temperature this week.

I wonder how the grass is going to handle all of this when we get another frost, considering Huntsville's not in the clear regarding freezing temps until April 16th.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Movingshrub said:


> I wonder how the grass is going to handle all of this when we get another frost, considering Huntsville's not in the clear regarding freezing temps until April 16th.


That happened to me last year(snow) and all it really does is set you back a few days to maybe a week. It seemed to just kill off any of the green top growth I got.


----------



## fp_911

Aww man I'm not ready yet and neither is my wife! :lol:


----------



## Movingshrub

I am afraid to ask this cause I don't want to encourage anyone prematurely.

Is anyone applying quick/fast nitrogen now?


----------



## J_nick

My lawn is cover in ice right now so.... NO


----------



## Topcat

We've had unseasonably warm weather. My lawn is taking off and greening up faster than ever. Going to scalp this weekend. I had a horrible mole problem late last year. So tomorrow I start treating for insects and putting repellent down. Hoping to encourage them to go elsewhere this year.


----------



## FATC1TY

Do you guys wait till significant green before mowing? I've scalped and cleaned up and some of my green shoots are now higher than what's left of some of the dormant Bermuda.


----------



## nickmg

I mowed mine for the first time since the scalp yesterday. I don't know if it is necessary but the weather was too good not to.


----------



## Topcat

Gave it the first cut of the year. Green up is happening earlier than ever. This was with my toro rotary mower. I will pull the TruCut out and scalp at approx .300 Sunday, then run my dethatcher over it. 
Before:



After:


----------



## Brodgers88

Seeing a lots of green in my bermuda. Actually needs a mow from so much growth shooting up above the dead grass :lol: There's a few broadleaf weeds too  I'm going to scalp and apply pre emergent soon!









Centipede lawn is greening up as well


----------



## Ware

From the meme thread...


----------



## Cory

Ware said:


> From the meme thread...


 :lol:

My wife was making fun of me yesterday and posted this


----------



## Ware

:lol:


----------



## J_nick

Haha she's a keeper


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Cory said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the meme thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> My wife was making fun of me yesterday and posted this
Click to expand...

Savage LOL :lol:


----------



## M311att

I see a few green shoots this morning. It's been raining constantly in Memphis. I also have a lot of algae. I'm hopeful the first round of FAS will take care of that.


----------



## FATC1TY

M311att said:


> I see a few green shoots this morning. It's been raining constantly in Memphis. I also have a lot of algae. I'm hopeful the first round of FAS will take care of that.


Hey!! So FAS will get rid of algae on the grass/soil?? My backyard stays kind of wet and shaded and when it's cool I tend to get algae on some areas, was just researching ways to get that gone!!


----------



## M311att

I feel like I read that somewhere.


----------



## M311att

http://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=C823


----------



## SCGrassMan

So I did a scalp job on my zeon zoysia today, with a rotary. The plan is to get a reel mower in the next couple of weeks. How did I do, too low, too high, just right?

I have some low areas and some high areas that I think need attention. The low spots I can just add sand to. What do people do for the high spots?


----------



## Topcat

SCGrassMan said:


> So I did a scalp job on my zeon zoysia today, with a rotary. The plan is to get a reel mower in the next couple of weeks. How did I do, too low, too high, just right?
> 
> I have some low areas and some high areas that I think need attention. The low spots I can just add sand to. What do people do for the high spots?


Zoysa experts will have to chime in. Zoysa does not rebound as quick from aggressive scalping like Bermuda....
I see you are in Charleston too. I will have my TruCut listed for sale in the next several weeks. I am not sure what you are looking for in a reel mower, but if interested...


----------



## SCGrassMan

Keep in mind this is Zeon and not "regular" Zoysia. But it is generally very slow growing to begin with. I just want to make sure I didn't totally botch this and ruin my lawn lol.

Appreciate the offer, and it may change, but I tentatively have a deal for a Toro GM1600. If that falls through I will definitely look you up. At the very least we should get together and have some adult beverages and some good food!


----------



## high leverage

SCGrassMan said:


> So I did a scalp job on my zeon zoysia today, with a rotary. The plan is to get a reel mower in the next couple of weeks. How did I do, too low, too high, just right?
> 
> I have some low areas and some high areas that I think need attention. The low spots I can just add sand to. What do people do for the high spots?


Ouch! That looks like more ripping than scalping. Using a rotary to scalp is a poor choice. It's going to sometime to recover. When I leveled/smoothed my Meyers Zoysia around a year ago it has still yet to fill in or recover. Good luck


----------



## SCGrassMan

A lot of that was existing damage unfortunately. Mostly dog urine. Not sure about Meyers, but Zeon is one dog pee = dead to the roots within 24 hours.


----------



## Suaverc118

I have the same problem with a part of my yard that didn't recover well last year from verticut and developed algae and need to treat it. Also not sure what else to do to get the grass growing in that spot


----------



## Suaverc118

So I scalped my front/side yard again and raked up some dead stollens with my hard metal rake and then mowed over it again at the lowest setting. Took some before and after pictures and thought I took pictures of all the stollens I raked before mowing them, but I didn't and there was a lot. So after raking, scalping, raking, and scalping again, I have the final product. My next question is do I still need to verticut my 3 year old lawn, or am I ok with the way I'm doing it right now? It took me 2.5 hours to do about 2,800 sq ft. Also, getting rain for the next 2 days again. This rain is really annoying and I have no rhythm or good timing for any of what I do right now. Very very frustrating.







Stollens after scalped and raked


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I'd say that you should let nature do it's thing right now. You did a verticut on it last year, and already have a lot more greenup than I currently have (if you don't count the poa). I see dirt where the stolons were removed, and the top-growth has been removed. I'd say to just watch it grow for the next week, and when the temps move up, put down an app of fert, and watch it take off.


----------



## Suaverc118

Colonel K0rn said:


> I'd say that you should let nature do it's thing right now. You did a verticut on it last year, and already have a lot more greenup than I currently have (if you don't count the poa). I see dirt where the stolons were removed, and the top-growth has been removed. I'd say to just watch it grow for the next week, and when the temps move up, put down an app of fert, and watch it take off.


I mowed it at the lowest notch setting on my Honda rotary. Do you think i should start mowing at the next notch(1.25")now or keep hitting the lowest, but leave those stolens alone now?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

https://youtu.be/o9SuhiUeMJE


----------



## Suaverc118

So SiteOne doesn't have many fertilizers out, mostly preM, but also has 24-2-11 and 15-15-15. In the Bermuda Bible it was mentioned to apply a 10-10-10 or 20-20-20 to get your phosphorus started. Would it hurt of my first application was a 21-2-11? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Ware

The 1-1-1 ratio suggestion is just a balanced 'starter' fertilizer that can be used in absence of a soil test. Every bermuda lawn needs Nitrogren following green up, but without a soil test the P & K is just a guess.

Note that the 15-15-15 you mentioned is the same 1-1-1 ratio as the fertilizers mentioned in the Bermuda Bible. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Suaverc118 said:


> So SiteOne doesn't have many fertilizers out, mostly preM, but also has 24-2-11 and 15-15-15. In the Bermuda Bible it was mentioned to apply a 10-10-10 or 20-20-20 to get your phosphorus started. Would it hurt of my first application was a 21-2-11? What are your thoughts?


Does your lawn even need Phosphorus? Phosphorus generally doesn't leach from the soil very readily so if you have applied it in the past you may not need it anymore. Using the 21-2-11 should be fine unless you have a severe deficiency of Phosphorus for some odd reason. You could go with the 15-15-15 just to be safe though. I think you will be good either way.


----------



## Suaverc118

I applied a 15-15-15 mid September last year.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Suaverc118 said:


> I applied a 15-15-15 mid September last year.


At what rate?


----------



## Suaverc118

Mightyquinn said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied a 15-15-15 mid September last year.
> 
> 
> 
> At what rate?
Click to expand...

I believe at 1 lb N per 1000 sq ft I believe. I just verticut it really good and it was suggested to use 15-15-15.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Suaverc118 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied a 15-15-15 mid September last year.
> 
> 
> 
> At what rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe at 1 lb N per 1000 sq ft I believe. I just verticut it really good and it was suggested to use 15-15-15.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't put down the 15-15-15 this year then and just go with the 21-2-11.


----------



## Suaverc118

Mightyquinn said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> At what rate?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe at 1 lb N per 1000 sq ft I believe. I just verticut it really good and it was suggested to use 15-15-15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't put down the 15-15-15 this year then and just go with the 21-2-11.
Click to expand...

Thank you MQ.

Hey @Ware , is this green enough to fertilize??? I feel like it's at least 50%. We have some rain coming in tomorrow through Monday, so I may wait a bit to fertilize because I want to mow either Monday or Tuesday, depending when the rain stops.


----------



## Mightyquinn

If you really want to fertilize, I wouldn't put down more than .5 lb of Nitrogen/K as not all the lawn will use it and most of it will go to waste.


----------



## J_nick

Down on my hands and knees I can see a bit of green trying to show itself. We still have a night or 2 that might drop below freezing.


----------



## Ware

:smile:


----------



## Suaverc118

@Ware , you're just not right man. Haha! I wonder if the Lesco winterizer has really made this green up so quick this year. My lawn is the greenest in the subdivision. I just did my last scalp for the back yard and both yards have been scalped twice and then hard raked to pull up a lot of stolens so that they can be mowed and sucked up too. 
I also grabbed a kit to test my pH from siteOne so I know what I need in the future. I'll get a sample before I lay any fert down.


----------



## Suaverc118

J_nick said:


> Down on my hands and knees I can see a bit of green trying to show itself. We still have a night or 2 that might drop below freezing.


Poor guy


----------



## Ware

Suaverc118 said:


> ...I wonder if the Lesco winterizer has really made this green up so quick this year...


4-6 weeks before the first expected frost should be your last fertilizer app of the year.


----------



## Suaverc118

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I wonder if the Lesco winterizer has really made this green up so quick this year...
> 
> 
> 
> 4-6 weeks before the first expected frost should be your last fertilizer app of the year.
Click to expand...

I believe I applied fert first week of November. We had a late freeze this past year


----------



## Killbuzz




----------



## FATC1TY

Suaverc118 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe at 1 lb N per 1000 sq ft I believe. I just verticut it really good and it was suggested to use 15-15-15.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put down the 15-15-15 this year then and just go with the 21-2-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you MQ.
> 
> Hey @Ware , is this green enough to fertilize??? I feel like it's at least 50%. We have some rain coming in tomorrow through Monday, so I may wait a bit to fertilize because I want to mow either Monday or Tuesday, depending when the rain stops.
Click to expand...

No offense, but all of your post seem very ansty and chomping at the bit. Sometimes doing too much can't cause more issues.

Your yard isn't that green, and by waiting you don't lose anything. You risk so much more by adding fertilizer early, veticutting again, adding more pre m, etc.

I'd sit back and let Mother Nature handle the tough stuff and just let it take the course. Check back in a month when all should be growing and you could possibly need to mow enough. If you are trying to keep it under an inch I could see the needs for more mowing is all, to promote the spread.


----------



## Suaverc118

Thanks @FATC1TY .
I plan to mow at 1.25" this year. I scalped this year at 1" and raked the dead runners so I can mow them back up. I did my 2 scalps and am done. We got some rain today and will get it through Monday. After that, nothing but sun for the week and in the 70s. Since my last scalp on Monday, my grass height-wise and fill-in has increased. With that said, I'll wait to throw out fertilizer.
But yes, I'm a little anxious as I've never taken care of my grass like this until I joined this forum last year. 
Thanks for your input


----------



## Movingshrub

Ware said:


> :smile:


What brand of paint did you use? I didn't know there was a Rye Green product out there.


----------



## Topcat

> .... You risk so much more by adding fertilizer early, veticutting again, adding more pre m, etc....


@FATC1TY I've heard this said before but no one has really stated what harm comes of applying fert too early. I know the plant will not take it if it is not actively growing, so there is waste. Is there some other damage that will occur by applying fert to early? I too am chomping at the bit and want to get busy "lawning". (Is that a word?). But not at the sake of damage that will set me back. Anyway any insight would be great.


----------



## g-man

@Topcat This is from an MSU article. It is for cool season lawns, but I dont see why it should be different for bermuda.

Quote from article: "A turfgrass fertilization guide from Pennsylvania State University states that high rates of nitrogen on the turf in early spring encourages excessive foliar growth, which uses up carbohydrate reserves meant for root development and disease resistance. "

Article and references: http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/when_should_i_fertilize_my_lawn_during_spring


----------



## Movingshrub

Topcat said:


> I've heard this said before but no one has really stated what harm comes of applying fert too early. I know the plant will not take it if it is not actively growing, so there is waste. Is there some other damage that will occur by applying fert to early? I too am chomping at the bit and want to get busy "lawning". (Is that a word?). But not at the sake of damage that will set me back. Anyway any insight would be great.


I'm not an expert by any means, this is just my limited understanding.

As a generalization, I think early nitrogen application increases your risk for disease and pest problems problems and/or may set yourself back if you have another frost since you just encouraged top growth of a plant that isn't exactly out of dormancy. The grass is going to use it's carbs to grow upwards, and if it frosts, could have exhausted its reserve.

Also,
https://wayne.ces.ncsu.edu/2017/03/dont-fertilize-your-lawn-too-early/

https://wayne.ces.ncsu.edu/2013/04/lawns-often-fertilized-too-soon-or-too-late/

http://www.clemson.edu/extension/hgic/plants/landscape/lawns/hgic1216.html

Good luck whichever route you choose to go.


----------



## FATC1TY

@Topcat

The real damage might not happen, but you could promote an issue if it got cool and you are supercharging top growth with fertilizer.

Also the real damage would opening up the lawn for disease, like dead spot and whatnot.

Beyond that- it's wasted money and effort when the yard isn't ready to take in the task.


----------



## FATC1TY

Suaverc118 said:


> Thanks @FATC1TY .
> I plan to mow at 1.25" this year. I scalped this year at 1" and raked the dead runners so I can mow them back up. I did my 2 scalps and am done. We got some rain today and will get it through Monday. After that, nothing but sun for the week and in the 70s. Since my last scalp on Monday, my grass height-wise and fill-in has increased. With that said, I'll wait to throw out fertilizer.
> But yes, I'm a little anxious as I've never taken care of my grass like this until I joined this forum last year.
> Thanks for your input


Oh believe me I'm ready to get out there too. It's been a very wet winter/spring so far and I'm seeing green more and more. I'm just talking myself into leaving it alone after I scalped and did the pre emergent. Your yard is looking good early so just sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## Topcat

@g-man @Movingshrub @FATC1TY , thanks for the info. My plan this year was to wait until full green up before putting fert down. Last year I did go earlier, and days later we did have freezing weather. I am not sure if I had any Issues as a result though. I might have dodged a bullet. If nothing else the wasted money by putting it down too soon will not happen this year.


----------



## Suaverc118

I wish there was a like button so I can like all of your posts. Damnit...


----------



## Suaverc118

My grass today. Just edged it and letting it grow.


----------



## Topcat

Looks good. What is your HOC?


----------



## Suaverc118

I scalped at 1". I plan to mow at 1.25" this year. I wanted to level it out this year but may wait until next year and can go to 1". 1" hits dirt in a couple areas.


----------



## Nkoehn22

Yeah here in southern VA, my Zoysia is just starting to wake up, the plugs I pulled from the front yard last summer are also starting to wake up. I'll need to mow the front and scalp the front to promote new growth soon as well as picking up pine needles from the previous storm we had this past weekend. Depending on how much weed growth I get I might have to Spray Sedge Ender to get rid of Kentucky blue grass and other trouble weeds. I did a spraying in the back two weeks ago, but with the colder weather I might need a second spraying if weeds get out of control when the weather warms up.

Here is the Link to my yard renovation from 2014- now.
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B09G6XBubNDtp

Nathan


----------



## FATC1TY

Suaverc118 said:


> My grass today. Just edged it and letting it grow.


Lookin good.

Really odd it's greening from the middle out.

Generally you see the areas near the concrete being warmer and really coming up earlier.


----------



## J_nick

A little bit


----------



## Suaverc118

FATC1TY said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grass today. Just edged it and letting it grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good.
> 
> Really odd it's greening from the middle out.
> 
> Generally you see the areas near the concrete being warmer and really coming up earlier.
Click to expand...

I've had issues with edges at this part of the yard because it is so uneven. Near the front of my yard is where the edges are better, but it will green up, especially after I fertilize. 
Do you have any other thoughts about it?


----------



## dsotm

It's been cold all of a sudden in Phoenix, hoping for some warmer weather so the lawn wakes back up, excited to finally have a lawn


----------



## Redtenchu

My lawn is just starting to show signs of life, I'm hoping for warmer temps in the following weeks.


----------



## Guest

My lawn is barely starting to come out of dormancy but night temps next week in 30's not going to help


----------



## Movingshrub

Movingshrub said:


> For Huntsville, AL
> Soil temps at 2"
> 2-21 64F
> 2-20 61F
> 2-19 58F
> 2-18 51F
> 2-17 50F
> 2-16 56F
> 2-15 58F
> 2-14 53F
> 
> I'm pretty sure Monday broke the previous record temp and we're expected to continue to break record temperature this week.
> 
> I wonder how the grass is going to handle all of this when we get another frost, considering Huntsville's not in the clear regarding freezing temps until April 16th.


Now we get to find out the answer. This February is the warmest February on record , with the Feb temp being higher than a typical March. Temp forecast for HSV is mid-20s tonight.


----------



## fp_911

Nixnix42 said:


> My lawn is barely starting to come out of dormancy but night temps next week in 30's not going to help


Same issue here, I'm seeing a wave of green coming up from the soil but we're scheduled to have some pretty low temperatures the next couple of days so hoping it doesn't negatively impact the process.


----------



## MarkV

I'm getting a little green in the back yard(which faces south). Radiant heat from the house seems to really speed things up. Only green in the front is from a few weeds.


----------



## Killbuzz

90+ degrees today. I'm now mowing every three days.


----------



## Ware

Killbuzz said:


> 90+ degrees today. I'm now mowing every three days.


Wow, I'm jealous of your long growing season.


----------



## J_nick

Not near as much as some of the members but I could definitely see a green haze to the lawn today after a few days in the 70s. A cold front is coming in tomorrow so it will slow things down a bit but I still plan to scalp next weekend. Thursday- Sunday the temp will be around 80.


----------



## Suaverc118

Killbuzz said:


> 90+ degrees today. I'm now mowing every three days.


Looks great! So jealous of how leveled your yard is. Did you ever level it and if so, sand or top soil? I also because I'm just North of you, ATX.


----------



## Killbuzz

Suaverc118 said:


> Looks great! So jealous of how leveled your yard is. Did you ever level it and if so, sand or top soil? I also because I'm just North of you, ATX.


Thanks. It's not perfectly leveled yet. I used double washed mason sand which I had delivered. Some time around the end of April I will do it again.


----------



## Topcat

My lawn is very confused; as am I. We had at least three solid weeks of highs in the 70-80 range and lows in the 50-60 range.

The last two weeks, lows in the 30-50 range and high in the 50-60 range.

I had a nice flush of green that stopped and unless my eyes are tricking me, it is going Brown again.

I heard we should see now flurries tonight.

Ugh!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Topcat said:


> My lawn is very confused; as am I. We had at least three solid weeks of highs in the 70-80 range and lows in the 50-60 range.
> 
> The last two weeks, lows in the 30-50 range and high in the 50-60 range.
> 
> I had a nice flush of green that stopped and unless my eyes are tricking me, it is going Brown again.
> 
> I heard we should see now flurries tonight.
> 
> Ugh!


I pretty much lost all my green too especially after I scalped but the warm temps are due to return this weekend which will be a welcomed sight. I think the cold is behind us after this little wave. Looking forward to warmer temps and greener grass


----------



## Tellycoleman

Low will be in the 20's tonight &#128546;. Bye bye green.


----------



## Cory

Well it was getting green....

Not anymore. :lol:


----------



## Suaverc118

With my grass probably around 75% or more greened up and some areas waiting to fill in with grass, how often shouldn't be mowing of I want to maintain around 1.25" height? Should I just let it grow and fill in or start my normal Monday and Friday mowing trying to keep it low and fill in that way?


----------



## Mightyquinn

I usually mow once a week until the temps start rise into the 80's and the lawn really starts to take off. You kind of just have to eyeball it. When I have to start mowing twice a week is when the PGR goes down.


----------



## Suaverc118

Thanks @Mightyquinn . I was doing twice a week right now because I have a lot of green but some spots are filling in yet. Wasn't sure if that hurts or if that is still ok.


----------



## ahartzell

Yes....microscopically


----------



## Suaverc118

I'll add more pics tomorrow of my yard.

Separate question for the experts here... I mentioned in another thread mod February about applying Prodiamine, not realizing I didn't get enough rain down and mowing too soon and how it would effect anything. Well I've noticed weeds popping up, nothing outrageous, but more than I want. Is it safe to apply again and this time water it in more and wait longer to mow? Thanks


----------



## high leverage

Suaverc118 said:


> I'll add more pics tomorrow of my yard.
> 
> Separate question for the experts here... I mentioned in another thread mod February about applying Prodiamine, not realizing I didn't get enough rain down and mowing too soon and how it would effect anything. Well I've noticed weeds popping up, nothing outrageous, but more than I want. Is it safe to apply again and this time water it in more and wait longer to mow? Thanks


The weeds you see now germinated in fall (sept, oct, nov) The prodiamine you applied in Feb will have no effects on those weeds. What rate did you apply in Feb? This will determine if you should apply more or wait.


----------



## high leverage

A common practice with turf managers in late winter is to tank mix prodiamine, glyphosate, and/or three-way and blanket spray the entire warm season area. I am not a fan of spot spraying weeds in winter or early spring. In most cases you can only see a small amount of weeds during the initial spot spraying there are many more hiding in the dormant turf waiting to pop up. I always blanket spray the first round. spot spray round 2. And blanket again in round 3 in late April or early May. I don't like playing hide and seek/ wack a mole with weeds.


----------



## Suaverc118

Ok that makes sense. I don't have glyphosate and will eventually add that to me Arsenault.
As far as how much I applied? I did it at a twice a year application


----------



## gatormac2112

I have a moderate amount of green over 3/4 of the yard, but the south end of the yard nearest the forest shows no sign of greening. I hope 1/4 of my yard didn't die over winter.


----------



## J_nick

@gatormac2112 I would bet it's getting shaded by the forest keeping the soil temps down.


----------



## Mightyquinn

gatormac2112 said:


> I have a moderate amount of green over 3/4 of the yard, but the south end of the yard nearest the forest shows no sign of greening. I hope 1/4 of my yard didn't die over winter.


Is it more of a shade issue? Is it getting as much sun as the rest of the lawn?


----------



## gatormac2112

@J-nick , @Mightyquinn

Well the trees are barren right now so some light is getting through, but when the trees are full that area of the lawn definitely suffers a bit. Much thinner down there. I got Zorro Zoysia for its shade tolerance, but don't think it any better than common Bermuda with shade.

Not sure what I can do about it as the sun is in the southern sky and the woods are bordering the south edge of my property.

Oh, and that area also seems to have a more compact, clay based soil. Need to do some aeration some time this year.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Has anyone used a quick release on their Bermuda to boost spring green up? I was thinking of hitting mine with urea or ammonium sulfate since it's about half greened up.


----------



## raldridge2315

Bunnysarefat said:


> Has anyone used a quick release on their Bermuda to boost spring green up? I was thinking of hitting mine with urea or ammonium sulfate since it's about half greened up.


I would think that in your latitude, it's close to time for a first fertilizer. If I lived there, I would be putting it down. Here in North Alabama, we need a few more weeks of warm before it's time.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I've heard of hitting it with a fast release right as green up hits as sort of a trade secret in landscaping. Was wondering if this was like common sense among TLF guys or what.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Bunnysarefat said:


> I've heard of hitting it with a fast release right as green up hits as sort of a trade secret in landscaping. Was wondering if this was like common sense among TLF guys or what.


If it's mostly greened up and the forecasted temps are looking favorable, I don't see any harm in doing it as it should help it fill in faster. I wouldn't go nuts though


----------



## SGrabs33

Green coming through :shock:


----------



## Rickk567

@bunnysarefat - I'm your neighbor over in Frisco. I put some fertilizer down a week or so ago and I'm the greenest on the block. Also scalped three weeks ago. Lawn looks happy.


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> Green coming through :shock:


Very nice Scott :thumbup: I got a little bit of green too  These temps the last couple days have been nice.


----------



## Suaverc118

Rickk567 said:


> @bunnysarefat - I'm your neighbor over in Frisco. I put some fertilizer down a week or so ago and I'm the greenest on the block. Also scalped three weeks ago. Lawn looks happy.


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Suaverc118

Here is mine. It's green, but not thick enough yet. I put 24-2-11 fertilizer about 2 weeks ago. I'd like it to thicken. I am mowing twice per week too. Oh and the brown spots happen to be dirt...


----------



## Spammage

Zoysia is doing well in full sun. First cut post scalp at about 3/8" with the CalTrimmer. Area near the patio is weak due to a South facing two-story with a low sun. It will perk up soon though.


----------



## Movingshrub

Although this may be no surprise, the areas with sand are greening up first.


----------



## mrigney

My zoysia in front has been showing some signs of life for a couple of weeks. Just noticed some green if you look close in the bermuda. Kinda have to get down and look, though


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Suaverc118 said:


> Here is mine. It's green, but not thick enough yet. I put 24-2-11 fertilizer about 2 weeks ago. I'd like it to thicken. I am mowing twice per week too. Oh and the brown spots happen to be dirt...


It's going to thicken up before you know it. Your yard has come a long way in 2 seasons. I've heard it said before, "If you can grow fingernails, you can grow Bermuda." :lol:


----------



## Suaverc118

@Colonel K0rn , I like that saying. Never heard of it it, but I like it. Haha

Is there a ratio fertilizer I should use next? Or stick with my current one?


----------



## Suaverc118

Question... I have neighbors who's yards are infested with weeds. If they need any guidance, is best practice to scalp yard first, then apply a preM and postM(like 2-4d that attaches to hose)after and then water in 1/2"?


----------



## Movingshrub

Suaverc118 said:


> Question... I have neighbors who's yards are infested with weeds. If they need any guidance, is best practice to scalp yard first, then apply a preM and postM(like 2-4d that attaches to hose)after and then water in 1/2"?


I'd think scalping is low priority since it doesn't have to be done.

I'd say, suggest they get pre-em down asap, timed to upcoming rain or irrigate after application, and them post-em as weather/temp permits for ideal control.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Movingshrub said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question... I have neighbors who's yards are infested with weeds. If they need any guidance, is best practice to scalp yard first, then apply a preM and postM(like 2-4d that attaches to hose)after and then water in 1/2"?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think scalping is low priority since it doesn't have to be done.
> 
> I'd say, suggest they get pre-em down asap, timed to upcoming rain or irrigate after application, and them post-em as weather/temp permits for ideal control.
Click to expand...

I'd agree with Movingshrub. Get your PreM down, then use the PostM to treat weeds as they come up once the lawn is greened up fully. You can significantly slow down the greenup if you go spraying herbicides while it's trying to come out of dormancy.



Suaverc118 said:


> Is there a ratio fertilizer I should use next? Or stick with my current one?


This is really where the importance of having a soil test done can help you determine the right ratio of fert to use on your lawn. If you're deficient in P or K, you'll add the right amount based on the recommendations that you'll get from users here once we can see the results. Check the threads for good labs to use for testing. FWIW, you can't go wrong with straight N, but you don't want to go crazy with it at this time. I'd wait until you get 80-90% green before you apply your first app.


----------



## PHXCobra

There is a lot of different greens working in here. All taken yesterday


----------



## Suaverc118

Colonel K0rn said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question... I have neighbors who's yards are infested with weeds. If they need any guidance, is best practice to scalp yard first, then apply a preM and postM(like 2-4d that attaches to hose)after and then water in 1/2"?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think scalping is low priority since it doesn't have to be done.
> 
> I'd say, suggest they get pre-em down asap, timed to upcoming rain or irrigate after application, and them post-em as weather/temp permits for ideal control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd agree with Movingshrub. Get your PreM down, then use the PostM to treat weeds as they come up once the lawn is greened up fully. You can significantly slow down the greenup if you go spraying herbicides while it's trying to come out of dormancy.
> 
> 
> 
> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a ratio fertilizer I should use next? Or stick with my current one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is really where the importance of having a soil test done can help you determine the right ratio of fert to use on your lawn. If you're deficient in P or K, you'll add the right amount based on the recommendations that you'll get from users here once we can see the results. Check the threads for good labs to use for testing. FWIW, you can't go wrong with straight N, but you don't want to go crazy with it at this time. I'd wait until you get 80-90% green before you apply your first app.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your feedback. My impression was to mow it down, apply your preM and postM, and water it in.


----------



## J_nick

Greenest yard in town at the moment. Waiting till after my daughters birthday party on Monday to scalp. Went ahead and mowed at .5" today since it was so nice out. Snapped a pic halfway through the front yard. She still stripes!


----------



## ahartzell

Finally...this is 2 days apart so I think it's definitely on the move!


----------



## Suaverc118

Amazing times huh fellas? It's crazy, but I look fwd to caring for my lawn.


----------



## raldridge2315

J_nick said:


> Greenest yard in town at the moment. Waiting till after my daughters birthday party on Monday to scalp. Went ahead and mowed at .5" today since it was so nice out. Snapped a pic halfway through the front yard. She still stripes!


Looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## Rickk567

@Suaverc118 @bunnysarefat... from Frisco... close up and more after I cut tomorrow.


----------



## Suaverc118

Rickk567 said:


> @Suaverc118 @bunnysarefat... from Frisco... close up and more after I cut tomorrow.


What height will you be mowing it this year?


----------



## Suaverc118

Back to a question I asked a page back. What effect does it have if someone mowed(not scalping) up their weeds/lawn, bagged them and applied a postM and preM after? Trying to come up with a plan with some residents that have been warned to take care of their weed problem in our subdivision.


----------



## Topcat

I'd suggest putting the pre and post prior to scalping. The more the leave tissue for the pre and post the better the results since the herbicide would have plenty of area to absorb into the greas or weeds.

Edit: I just noticed that you said low and not scalp. Mowing should be okay just leave enough grass for the chemicals to to the job. The post emergent works thru the plant. Not the soil.


----------



## Movingshrub

Suaverc118 said:


> Back to a question I asked a page back. What effect does it have if someone mowed(not scalping) up their weeds/lawn, bagged them and applied a postM and preM after? Trying to come up with a plan with some residents that have been warned to take care of their weed problem in our subdivision.


So, someone cut their grass, applied a pre-em and a post-em? That approach should work just fine.


----------



## Suaverc118

Movingshrub said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to a question I asked a page back. What effect does it have if someone mowed(not scalping) up their weeds/lawn, bagged them and applied a postM and preM after? Trying to come up with a plan with some residents that have been warned to take care of their weed problem in our subdivision.
> 
> 
> 
> So, someone cut their grass, applied a pre-em and a post-em? That approach should work just fine.
Click to expand...

Certain residents haven't done anything. I'm thinking mowing, then applying both pre and post M after would be ok. Then maybe in a week they can apply a fertilizer.


----------



## Suaverc118

Topcat said:


> I'd suggest putting the pre and post prior to scalping. The more the leave tissue for the pre and post the better the results since the herbicide would have plenty of area to absorb into the greas or weeds.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that you said low and not scalp. Mowing should be okay just leave enough grass for the chemicals to to the job. The post emergent works thru the plant. Not the soil.


So would you still suggest the pre and post before mowing still? I'm thinking about people who may not stay on top of things like we would and trying to simplify it for them. Or since it's just plain mowing they can do a pre and post after?
Sorry for the questions.


----------



## Movingshrub

"I'm thinking mowing, then applying both pre and post M after would be ok. Then maybe in a week they can apply a fertilizer."

That's fine.


----------



## ATLawn

Anybody whose lawn is just starting to green up, has anyone made their first fertilizer app so far? My lawn isn't quite to 50% green (especially in the front), but has been making the transition rapidly, mostly within the last few days due to high temps and sunny skies. I thought about making my first app, but a cold front front is coming through the next week or so that might slow down the green up process with consecutive nightly lows in the low 40s/hi 30s. Do you think I should wait until next week when it starts to warm back up, our just put it down now? Here's my 10 day outlook:


----------



## WBrown999

ATLawn said:


> Anybody whose lawn is just starting to green up, has anyone made their first fertilizer app so far? My lawn isn't quite to 50% green (especially in the front), but has been making the transition rapidly, mostly within the last few days due to high temps and sunny skies. I thought about making my first app, but a cold front front is coming through the next week or so that might slow down the green up process with consecutive nightly lows in the low 40s/hi 30s. Do you think I should wait until next week when it starts to warm back up, our just put it down now?


 I put down my first Milorganite application yesterday. Even with dipping temperatures, you should still be able to fert without worrying.


----------



## Mightyquinn

ATLawn said:


> Anybody whose lawn is just starting to green up, has anyone made their first fertilizer app so far? My lawn isn't quite to 50% green (especially in the front), but has been making the transition rapidly, mostly within the last few days due to high temps and sunny skies. I thought about making my first app, but a cold front front is coming through the next week or so that might slow down the green up process with consecutive nightly lows in the low 40s/hi 30s. Do you think I should wait until next week when it starts to warm back up, our just put it down now? Here's my 10 day outlook:


I think you are safe to go ahead and apply a half rate of fertilizer down to help give the lawn a boost. You don't want to be putting too much down right now as some of it may go to waste since the lawn isn't fully greened up.


----------



## WBrown999

I will be observing a moment of silence for all of our friends who got snowed on over the weekend. I hope your green-up is dramatic!


----------



## fp_911

Scalped and broke my mower but went on vacation for 10 days and came back to a little bit of greening!

Unfortunately my mower still won't be repaired for another two weeks so I need to get my backup mower up and running ASAP or things will begin running wild when it warms up again.


----------



## trc

Front yard is starting to look good - just one stubborn spot of wild violet I need to rehit with celcuis + triclopyr and one spot thats still recovering from excessive scalping. Given the crazy temp swings pretty happy. 
Backyard is still 50% at best.


----------



## Suaverc118

Betting a little frustrated... I know it's still early, but I have these same problem spots as I did late last year and don't know how my grass will grow. I payed down another fertilizer last Tuesday or Wednesday. It's about 6 weeks apart from my last one. You will see the problem areas I have and then will see the good spots as well. Not sure if "time" will fix this or I need to do something else. Oh, and I did mow today. Should I let it grow more before I mow??


----------



## Colonel K0rn

It's still pretty early in the season, but I'm sure it'll thicken up in those areas that look thin. I'm wondering if a good sanding might help promote those areas to thicken up as well. FWIW, I do like those grey rocks by the front walkway; you have a drain going under them?


----------



## Suaverc118

Colonel K0rn said:


> It's still pretty early in the season, but I'm sure it'll thicken up in those areas that look thin. I'm wondering if a good sanding might help promote those areas to thicken up as well. FWIW, I do like those grey rocks by the front walkway; you have a drain going under them?


Man I hope so, I just hate seeing those bare ugly brown spots.
As for the rocks, no drain, haven't had any problems. I do need to buy 2 more stones to go near the driveway to complete the walkway, and I have to drive 30-45 minutes to buy them because the Lowe's or home Depot don't have them here.


----------



## DeliveryMan

FOR ANYBODY IN NORTH CAROLINA

Have you guys noted that the spring green up is crazy slow this year ?

My hood is mostly warm season grasses (except for the yards with tons of shade that elected to go with fescue) and it seems to me as if these other pictures on this thread of their yards so far are doing something..

This is the first year that I have scalped and while I see some green come up, its not much and I am starting to think I did too much scalping/de thaching


----------



## adgattoni

DeliveryMan said:


> FOR ANYBODY IN NORTH CAROLINA
> 
> Have you guys noted that the spring green up is crazy slow this year ?
> 
> My hood is mostly warm season grasses (except for the yards with tons of shade that elected to go with fescue) and it seems to me as if these other pictures on this thread of their yards so far are doing something..
> 
> This is the first year that I have scalped and while I see some green come up, its not much and I am starting to think I did too much scalping/de thaching


I'm in Statesville and really just started seeing green-up in the last week. I think the only reason I'm seeing it is due to the scalp as well. Most of my neighbors don't have any green in their bermuda yet (other than non-bermuda plants).


----------



## Cory

DeliveryMan said:


> FOR ANYBODY IN NORTH CAROLINA
> 
> Have you guys noted that the spring green up is crazy slow this year ?


I'm in Archer Lodge, 25min east of Raleigh. We started to get green but then it got cold the last few days and with the rain it brought the ground temp back down to low 50's. It should start taking off again as long as we don't get real cold again.


----------



## fp_911

DeliveryMan said:


> FOR ANYBODY IN NORTH CAROLINA
> 
> Have you guys noted that the spring green up is crazy slow this year ?
> 
> My hood is mostly warm season grasses (except for the yards with tons of shade that elected to go with fescue) and it seems to me as if these other pictures on this thread of their yards so far are doing something..
> 
> This is the first year that I have scalped and while I see some green come up, its not much and I am starting to think I did too much scalping/de thaching


Yes but you have to look at the fact that we've had some cold temperatures lately.

I scalped mine two weeks ago and so far I'm the only one in the neighborhood with green showing. In fact I had someone stop by yesterday asking what I've done because they're grass is still dormant.

If we stay in the 70s in the next couple of weeks I think all lawns will start to green up. But these lows in the 40s aren't helping.


----------



## Mightyquinn

adgattoni said:


> DeliveryMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR ANYBODY IN NORTH CAROLINA
> 
> Have you guys noted that the spring green up is crazy slow this year ?
> 
> My hood is mostly warm season grasses (except for the yards with tons of shade that elected to go with fescue) and it seems to me as if these other pictures on this thread of their yards so far are doing something..
> 
> This is the first year that I have scalped and while I see some green come up, its not much and I am starting to think I did too much scalping/de thaching
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Statesville and really just started seeing green-up in the last week. I think the only reason I'm seeing it is due to the scalp as well. Most of my neighbors don't have any green in their bermuda yet (other than non-bermuda plants).
Click to expand...

I think we are right on track to last year for the most part. I was looking at pictures I took last year at this time and the lawn looks to be about the same so I think we will just fine. They really don't start taking off until May but I was also looking at what I did in the lawn last year and my first PGR app was April 20th so that might actually be pushed back another week or two this year but the weather forecast looks promising as we have more Warm days than cool days coming :thumbup:


----------



## Suaverc118

Question... When fertilizing this time of the year, do you water more since we are recovering or stick with watering once or twice per week? I'm just curious if I'm not watering enough after fertilizing. I'm still not happy with what my lawn is doing. I'm also getting these little brown pieces of grass that just come right off the grass, like is shedding or it died. Also, should I just stick to mowing once/week until it thickens up more? I'm mowing Mondays and Thursdays as of now. Oh, and I mowed at the second notch which is about 1.25". I feel like I'm not cutting a lot off, but know if I go lower I may end up scalping some areas.


You can see the grass like shedding or the little brown pieces of grass.





In these 2 pics you can see runners with brown stems and green leaves. They aren't getting cut.


----------



## fp_911

We're getting closer but not quite there yet.

Good thing is I've got a jump start compared to my neighbors!


----------



## Suaverc118

Is there any reasons why the Bermuda turns this purple color?? And here's more crappy brown grass popping up.


----------



## Suaverc118

fp_911 said:


> We're getting closer but not quite there yet.
> 
> Good thing is I've got a jump start compared to my neighbors!


What's your cut height and how many times are you mowing per week right now?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Suaverc118 said:


> Is there any reasons why the Bermuda turns this purple color?? And here's more crappy brown grass popping up.


Purple is indicative of new growth, and what you're seeing are stolons that haven't found soil to tack down to yet. I've got leggy bermuda in the front yard on some of the larger areas, and when I was raking up clippings that matted up from the rain the day before yesterday, I was pulling up lots of stolons. The brown that you're seeing are just dead pieces of grass that are being shed by the plant, nothing to worry about. We're only in April, when things get a lot warmer, and you're able to put down some more N, you'll see it thicken up.


----------



## Suaverc118

@Colonel K0rn , is it bad to pull those stolons up that are new growth? Also, is it ok to pull up the dead grass and or those items that are planted in the ground with no roots or green on them?


----------



## fp_911

Suaverc118 said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting closer but not quite there yet.
> 
> Good thing is I've got a jump start compared to my neighbors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your cut height and how many times are you mowing per week right now?
Click to expand...

I scalped the lawn on March 24th and haven't touched it since.

I haven't started my cutting routine yet because of three reasons:

- Was away for vacation until April 7th
- Been pretty cool here so the grass hasn't been growing that fast
- I bent my reel when I hit the curb while scalping and my mower isn't back yet.

Normally I mow once per week at 0.5" but this weekend I'll have to use my rotary at 0.75" just to keep the grass from looking crazy. Hopefully my greens mower will be fixed soon and I can get back to my regular routine.

Took another pic this morning, looks like the sunshine yesterday helped things a bit.


----------



## Suaverc118

@fp_911 , that looks great. Sorry about your reel. How did you get your rotary to cut that low? Do you mow 1/week all season, or just for now?


----------



## green is king 01

fp_911- how long has your lawn been in? Did you have the sod installed? The reason I am asking is I am just north of you in Concord and my sod was not installed to standard- it is very bumpy, holding water in spots (not graded correctly), etc. I was looking for a reputable installer to provide advise as I continue to deal with the original installers to get it corrected. Your lawn appears to be very nice/smooth, so I thought it would be worth a shot. Did you personally have it installed? Have you had to sand level any to get it to where it is?


----------



## fp_911

Suaverc118 said:


> @fp_911 , that looks great. Sorry about your reel. How did you get your rotary to cut that low? Do you mow 1/week all season, or just for now?


Thank you! My greens mower breaking was my fault as I should have been more careful but was just not paying attention and BAM!

I have a Honda HRX rotary so in theory it should be able to go down to 0.75" but I know when I've tried that in the past there has been some scalping. Last year I did dump some sand in certain low areas so I'm hoping that it won't be that bad and I can still get away with it until my Toro is repaired.

Yes throughout the season I only mow once per week. This year it might be tough to even maintain that pace because I'm traveling a lot more for work. I will be putting down some PGR to try and slow the growth as I tried some at the end of last season and it seemed to do the job.



green is king 01 said:


> fp_911- how long has your lawn been in? Did you have the sod installed? The reason I am asking is I am just north of you in Concord and my sod was not installed to standard- it is very bumpy, holding water in spots (not graded correctly), etc. I was looking for a reputable installer to provide advise as I continue to deal with the original installers to get it corrected. Your lawn appears to be very nice/smooth, so I thought it would be worth a shot. Did you personally have it installed? Have you had to sand level any to get it to where it is?


Actually we're pretty close to each other as I'm on the eastern-most side of Davidson. I just list it as Charlotte since that's what most people can relate to. Home was finished and sod installed on September of 2014. It was a disaster, the builder did nothing to the land underneath and I found a bunch of debris by simply lifting each sod section. I hated it so much I was going to rip up the lawn and install fescue, in fact a few of my neighbors have done just that.

My wife convinced me to give this grass a chance and if it was still bad we'd fix it the following Spring. I used the off-season to read up on Bermuda and had a game plan the following season. Honestly all I did was fertilize and cut low, I didn't transition to a reel mower until last year. The yard by default is fairly smooth but I did dump sand on some of the lower portions. I can recognize the bumps but to the casual observer it does appear to be very smooth. We were lucky in that regard.

I can tell you the name of the landscaper that installed it. I would not recommend them. Now if you hired them personally they might do a great job but with a builder paying the bill they appeared to just rush the task and not care (which is ironic considering the name of the company). I've not leveled the yard yet and have only dumped sand on some of the lower spots but honestly that wasn't absolutely necessary it was just what I had the urge to do after seeing the perfection on this board.

If you ever want to stop by and talk lawns, let me know!


----------



## green is king 01

Thanks for the quick response. Yes, we are very close. I will continue to work through my situation and hopefully it will be fixed correctly by the current contractor, and I won't need a second opinion/review/etc (I will be happy with their finished product)... And yes, thanks for the invite to discuss lawns. I'll stay in touch on this board and we can meet up sometime also. Thanks!


----------



## Suaverc118

@fp_911 , I'm assuming that setting is not using the first notch, but at no notch correct? Because on the first notch of my Honda it's at 1"


----------



## Suaverc118

Oh, for the people who have leveled with sand, how much would I need for about 2,500 sq ft max?


----------



## Suaverc118

I think I figured it would be 2.5 yards of sand. I also see this sand Across my street and am not sure what amount this would be.


----------



## Suaverc118

I think I figured it would be 2.5 yards of sand. I also see this sand Across my street and am not sure what amount this would be.


----------



## fp_911

Suaverc118 said:


> fp_911 , I'm assuming that setting is not using the first notch, but at no notch correct? Because on the first notch of my Honda it's at 1"


Owners manual may not be entirely accurate but here is what it shows:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Suaverc118 that looks like masonry sand, and would just fine for your levelling job. That's what I plan on using when I can get some more coverage on my lawn.


----------



## ATLawn

After looking through photos from last year, I really gained some perspective on just how long this year's greenup is taking. Took some photos today after a quick cut, and then compared them to two photos i snapped this time last year (4/19)

4/20/18


4/19/17


4/20/18

4/19/17


----------



## Movingshrub

The only upside I see is anyone who was late with their pre-em was saved by reoccurring frosts we seem to keep having.


----------



## Suaverc118

So I'd like some feedback and advise. My sodded home is almost 4 years old and I have NEVER aerated. I also want to level my 2,500 sq ft lawn in 2-3 weeks, which will be the time to apply more fertilizer. I've also noticed in certain areas I'm growing a lot of stolons and are not planting into the dirt. (I verticut last year.) I'm not sure if that's because I also need to apply a top dressing or what. Lastly, I have some PGR and want to apply that at some time and don't know when with all that I feel I need to do. So I'm confused or unsure to what I need to do when it comes to my lawn right now. Appreciate y'all!!


----------



## Mightyquinn

I would aerate, top dress and fertilize in that order all in the same week and then once the lawn recovers from the sand(1-2 weeks) then go ahead with the PGR. I wouldn't worry too much about the stolons right now and adding some sand should give them something to tack down into also.


----------



## Txag12

My Zenith Zoysia is still struggling to green up here in Houston. I'm not trying to push it too hard since the past 2 years when I've tried, I also got a case of leaf rust. We finally hit upper 80's low 90's so it should start to take off.


----------



## Suaverc118

Mightyquinn said:


> I would aerate, top dress and fertilize in that order all in the same week and then once the lawn recovers from the sand(1-2 weeks) then go ahead with the PGR. I wouldn't worry too much about the stolons right now and adding some sand should give them something to tack down into also.


Thanks buddy. Would you recommend both a drag mat and a landscape rake or both? I have a lot of obstacles in the way, so I don't have a lot of straight shots. Also, any other tools I should get, like a shop broom?


----------

